# Princeton, WV - #09-572 Black male



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13782259

#09-572 intake date: 5/20/09 304-425-2838 [email protected] Mercer County Humane Society 
Princeton, WV 
e-mail only 

I spoke to Lisa a little bit ago about this boy. She will be temperment testing him tomorrow. As of now he is very cage aggressive.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks scared poor boy!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I will most likely get told I shouldn't have put this here etc.However,I just wanted to put this info out there,besides the 2 already posted on the urgent board,there are 4 more gs there and 2 of those are urgent.There is also a liter of black/alittle tan pups marked gs,not to sure about them though.If wanted I can post these guys,but thought maybe they were already known about.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/s...sort=Identifier


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He has a beautiful coat!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Any updates? How did he do with the temp testing?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't heard yet. Will call the shelter today.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news on this guy yet?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I asked Lisa at the shelter if they could get some better pictures to post of this guy.... they say he's a beautiful dog and friendly with people but from they can tell he doesn't seem to get along with other dogs( as Mark mentioned. ) So they won't keep him very long because of that as they need to put two dogs to a run and are overflowing with dogs now. 

It's so sad for this beautiful shepherd to lose his life because of that. Surely there must be a home for him with someone who wants an only dog or can take the time to teach him to play well with others.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's terrible!! 

Isn't there some way to save this guy? Someone?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------

